# connecting 2 tanks with bulkhead



## mel_cp6 (Feb 3, 2009)

i have a 125 gal with a 30gl sump.
the tank drains via two 1" pvc to the 30 gal sump.

here's is my idea.

im going to connect the 20gl to the 30 gal sump with a 1" bulkhead. 
which means the 20 will always have the same water height as the bio side of the sump
and will only drain where the pump is once water is 15". (tank is 16"tall).

20gl will on the left of the 30 where the water drains from left to right.
water will enter the bio side of the 30, then enters the bulkhead to the 20.

i will add a T (with a 1/2" bushing) to the return and run this 1/2 line to the
20 gal to have clean water and movement. otherwise (i think) without 1/2 line the water
in the 20 will just be the original water when it was filled. once both tank are full, i believe only the one on the 30 will drain to sump part of the tank where the pump is.

if this is logical, maybe i can add a lot of plant in this tank to help reduce waste.

any idea if this is would work?
any comments or recommendations?

i know i can just make a sump with a 40-45 gal tank with refugium, 
but im trying to use a tank that i already have.


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

mel_cp6 said:


> i will add a T (with a 1/2" bushing) to the return and run this 1/2 line to the
> 20 gal to have clean water and movement. otherwise (i think) without 1/2 line the water
> in the 20 will just be the original water when it was filled.


 I don't see a need for the T and such... overcomplicating it really. I think you'd affect the ability of the pump to return the right amount of water to the main tank.

I'd add a second small pump to pump water from sump to the 20g tank and let the bulkhead tank-to-tank connection be the 20g's "return". Shame you can't do what I've done on my reef tank... I have one overflow running to the 20g, and one to the sump. There is a nice slow-flow from the 20g to the sump and it works well for a refugium.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Charlutz (Mar 13, 2006)

It would work fine. Mine is setup nearly the same way. Two sump containers with a connection in between, except I have drains into both sumps. I also I agree I don't see the need for the T. There are easier ways to get the circulation through the 20. If the drain comes into the 30, can you put the return pump into the 20? That would ensure full circulation through both sides.


----------



## mel_cp6 (Feb 3, 2009)

thanks for the reply,
that pic is almost exactly what i had in mind except the 30 sump (water) is going from left to right due to the dividers design. the last divider is probably only 10" high, so if connect the 20 to its right, the water level will be the same as the sumps area.

i dont think i should put the pump in the 20 because 30s drain direction.
plus i may put **** here in the future.

anyways here is a pic of my 30 gl sump, you cant really see the dividers but it will only left to right.

here's an old pic, it now has a mechanical box filtration and 1 more pvc overflow from the tank.


----------



## mel_cp6 (Feb 3, 2009)

i think it may be better if i build another sump instead of connecting 2 tanks.
i will be making a 40long sump with roughly 20gal of it being a refugium.

then i'll just sell the 20gl and the 30 gal sump and hopefully break even 
at the end.










notice how the 2nd last divider does not go all the way to the top of tank.
this way if there is power outage, water will go over this divider and back to refugium area.
this allows total of approx. 9 gal for safety.


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

The original idea might work if you used a flexible line to connect and snaked it around or under the sump to the opposite side.


----------



## mel_cp6 (Feb 3, 2009)

yeah, i thought about doing that but im concerned about the lack
of water movement in the 20.
this one will have plenty since water is flowing by it before it gets to the sump area.
plus 2 less tank i have to drill (no experience in this at all), 2 less bulkheads i have to buy and
the tank will be running without being disturbed. if i screw up drilling the sump, im screwed because i wont have a sump.


----------



## mel_cp6 (Feb 3, 2009)

made a new design. my 1st was actually a wet only filter.
making if very difficult to clean the mulm below the media.

heres a better design with a refugium, what do you guys think?
i will be using 3/6" plexiglass as a divider and the refugium will
be 13" tall. will this be enough and any chance it will bow?


----------



## mel_cp6 (Feb 3, 2009)

apparently the last one is also not a great design.
im thinking more like this.









is this any better?


----------



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

Me thinks you think to much and to hard.. 
Combine the best of the 2 drawings..location of the pump, drawing 1,,location of bio media , and dividers,drawing 2(is that a filter sock on the intake line?) 
Loose the intake "T" on drawing 2.
:lol: Nevermind :lol: 
I guess what I am saying is go back to the 7/22 post layout. But I would leave out the "disperseing" pipes, in the bio media area.
I have found it real easy to think a thing hard, that should be easy.


----------



## mightyevil (Oct 23, 2008)

mel_cp6 said:


> apparently the last one is also not a great design.
> im thinking more like this.
> 
> 
> ...


This is good, all you need to change is the "T". Instead of having the DT water go straight into the refugium, "T" off the return line into the refugium. This way the water in the refugium is clean and you dont have a $H!T build up in the refugium, which could kill fish. :thumb:


----------



## fox (Jun 11, 2009)

The last version should be ok.

From experience, and I might get corrected by someone more in the know, using "raw" water from the overflow to supply the fuge requires extra work as you will need to clean it of uneaten food and other garbage that makes it down the "chute". I have a sump set up this way and still have trouble stirring up the silt when in there, I need to look into getting shrimp or something to helps out in the cleaning dept.

You might want to supply the fuge from the pump using a tee off the return to the display tank. Less work in the long term.


----------



## mel_cp6 (Feb 3, 2009)

i do actually think a lot.
always thinking of projects in hand.
thanks for the input guys, i will use the T in the return and control it with a valve.
i was told 1 - 2x turnover is to be use for the fuge, is this correct. 
i was also thinking (again) of putting my penguin 150 in the fuge.


----------



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

:lol:


> i do actually think a lot.


 :lol:
Know what you mean.  
I can ponder half a day away, use up a ream of sketch paper..go into the garage.. 
And change it all.


----------

